# Won't Start-No Power-PTO?



## fcmazz (Jul 18, 2007)

All,
Need help with my tractor starting-not. I was brush-hogging and stopped, turned tractor off and PTO was still engaged. Now tractor won't start. I did move the PTO lever forward to the original position but no go. I turn the key on and seems like it has no battery and it is new. So thinking somehow the PTO is still on somehow... 
Anyone have this problem before and what the fix?

Appreciate the help.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Not sure what tractor you have, but the relatively new models have two PTO controls, one mechanical and one electric. Both need to be disengaged for the starter to function.


----------

